# How to stocking new aquariums???



## nsawy1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is there a computer or online program for new fish keepers that allows you to put in your tank size and water numbers and then stock your tank artificially to see whether the fish are compatible and manageable?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## nsawy1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the GREAT link. Can spend ages configuring the combinations I can put in the four tanks I now have....I'm so hooked!


----------



## ValdaClive (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the GREAT link


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

I never even considered looking for such a thing. My overwhelming list of fish related bookmarks grows by one more. 

I'm pretty sure it's lying about my ten goldfish in a thimble of water plan not working though...


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 27, 2012)

I would start out slow when starting a new tank 2 fish per every 10gal. Make sure your filter had biological filtration, and give the bio media time to build up beneficial bacteria. I would also get a Ammonia and nitrate test kits keep an eye on the levels make water changes accordingly. I have always heard that you never wanna let the levels of either to get any higher than 0.5 PPM to be on the safe side and MAX of 1.0 PPM anything higher and your fish will start to die off. Eventually it will slowly go down as the tank ages and after about a couple months it will be at almost 0PPM. Also make sure you get something to remove the Chlorine from the water I would put the water in a bucket with active carbon bag so the water has no chlorine in it when you do water changes. Chlorine will mess with the biological filtration more than anything else so do the bucket thing so the water has no chlorine in it when you put it in the tank.

Good Luck! Hope everything works out well and if it doesn't don't give up when you get it all straitened out it will be worth it!


----------



## Omega3s (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow. I just put my info in and it says my 20 gallon is at 50% stocking capacity with just 4 zebra danios. Good thing I'm saving up for a second tank!


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello members,
I have some problem with the fishes in my aquarium
generally fishes were died in my aquarium with in 2 or 3 weeks
what should I do


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

How old is the tank?

Did you cycle it before adding fish?

What size tank?

What fish did you stock?

What are your parameters.... at least the big three of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates?


----------

